

Legendary Update - ingve
http://mamedev.emulab.it/haze/2015/08/13/legendary-update/

======
QuantumRoar
I'm too young to remember anything about the earlier days of computing. But
somehow, it always puts a smile on my face to see how these fossilized
bitflippers look like and how they work.

